# best co2 diffuser for 125 gallon aquarium?



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I've been using flourish Excel and after a frustrating defeat by DIY co2 I've decided to get the full system. I've already gotten most of everything, including a 20lb co2 tank for only $40! My question is what diffuser should I use? I may use two diffusers on sepaeate ends if needed. Your advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If you want diffusers I would put one on each end of the tank. You could also go with a CO2 reactor or 2 as well. I prefer to have one on each side of the tank myself for even coverage.

Craig


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Carbon Doser EXT 5000 from http://www.aquariumplants.com IMO


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Well what would work best though? I've heard of bubble ladders and things, keep in mind I make less than $70 a week so my budget is tight


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

DIY. If it has to be a diffuser, use Tom Barr's (plantbrain) design. Otherwise, do a Rex Grigg-style reactor


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I've found the ceramic diffusers online for $7 each do they work well?


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

I've never used anything other than inline reactors...so...bump


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

needle wheel pump would be best , Mag Drives have there own style. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...l-co2-diffusion-fractionating-impeller-4.html


----------

